# Pen drive says no audo in car stereo



## eureca_eureca (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pen drive: says no audo in car stereo*

I am facing problem with my pen drive (sandisc 4 gb) which used to be working fine with my pioneer car stereo .no the pendrive is not working with the head unit , every thing is fine ehn connected to my pc ..

i think this happened after i formatted to make a live win 7 cd ..

need help guys , even my SE phone chip is not getting detected ...


I would like to know the various chips and partition formats that can work fine with car stereo


please help


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 21, 2010)

The pendrive is probably formatted in NTFS format, Car stereo systems recognize only FAT32 formats..
Check it out.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jan 21, 2010)

sam_1710 said:


> The pendrive is probably formatted in NTFS format, Car stereo systems recognize only FAT32 formats..
> Check it out.




Checked all formats , at present its in FAT32


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 21, 2010)

Try connecting other pendrives to your car stereo system and also check by connecting your pendrive in other car stereo players and see if they work.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jan 21, 2010)

Now this pen drive has stopped working in any other stereo , according to my observation , car stereo's work's with sandisc and datatraveler  , corsair dont work .


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jan 23, 2010)

Any one ? any one had the same kind of problem


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

hmm, try formatting in FAT and see.

FAT32 with a smaller cluster size may also work.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jan 24, 2010)

ico said:


> hmm, try formatting in FAT and see.
> 
> FAT32 with a smaller cluster size may also work.



What exactly is a cluster size ? please tell me


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jan 25, 2010)

Tried all the cluster size , didnt work  , any experts here ?


----------

